# The passing of GM Frank Van Lenten.



## seasoned

Grand Master Frank Van Lenten entered the USMC in 1954, and served for 20 years in various parts of the world. Ten of the 20 years spent serving as a Marine, were on Okinawa, where he trained under several Okinawan Sensei. While in the Marine Corp, he trained my Sensei, Peter Musacchio, who in turn opened a dojo in Syracuse, NY. When Van Lenten Sensei retired from service, he came to Syracuse, lived and taught GoJu Karate At Musacchio Senseis dojo. With a total of 56 years training and teaching Okinawan GoJu, I am sad to announce the passing of a dedicated practitioner of the arts. Van Lenten was one of the pioneers of Martial Arts, who back in the late 50s, was one of a few, that introduced this art to the mainland.


----------



## elder999

:asian:


----------



## seasoned

If this does not open please copy and enter into a search. This man was an instructor, friend, and mentor of mine for most of my time in martial arts.
http://memorialwebsites.legacy.com/FrankVanLenten/homepage.aspx


----------



## stickarts

.


----------



## terryl965

.


----------

